# Leesville Lake Saugeye



## mike leesville (Aug 30, 2004)

Any reports on saugeye bite at Leesville? I know they resumed stocking a few years ago. Curious to know whether they are getting established....
Also any reports about bass and musky results would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## deadprophit (Feb 19, 2008)

As of the 13th, the last I heard they were hitting on the bottom up by the FFA camp, along the banks, as far as the musky, we were trolling for 3 hours that day to no avail.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

ive caught the majority of my saugeye at leesville along the weeds just off hogshead bay i havent been to leesville this year but in the past ive semmed to pick them up alot right in that area. i hope this helps.


----------



## magnus (Mar 10, 2008)

We got a 21 inch 2.2 pound saugeye musky trolling a few weeks ago


----------

